# New Campers! New Items!



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 22, 2017)

I am sure everyone is stoked about the new set of animals and the new "theme" available with them. I know I sure am, and I want that Balloon SO BADLY!

As soon as I got the notification on my phone I set out to get them all, since we only have 5 days to get the timed goals for them!

Already I have my tent going up, have all of the new villagers at the friend level required to invite them, have at least one furniture piece built for each of them, have 2 invited already, and building the last piece to get #3. I have to admit I did use a few calling cards and request cards to get them to the proper levels but I am PUMPED and determined to get all of them within the next few days! 

Out of the new animals I am most excited about June. I just love her little flower and she's pretty cute otherwise as well! Also excited for the new furniture items, I built the fireplace already and I can't wait until after Christmas to change it out where my white one is! 

How are you on getting the new villagers?

What is your favorite in the bunch?

Any furniture items you're really excited about?


----------



## Alcor (Dec 22, 2017)

What's getting me a bit concerned is whether or not if I can get all 7 of the new villagers into my camp in time for the "Timed Goals" which expires in 5 days. (well 4 days now as of posting)

The first 5 would be easy, but the last two Marshal and Avery might need some calling cards if they never show up on site again... since they both require lv7 friendship.

Probably to no one's surprise I want Marshal.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 22, 2017)

Alcor said:


> What's getting me a bit concerned is whether or not if I can get all 7 of the new villagers into my camp in time for the "Timed Goals" which expires in 5 days. (well 4 days now as of posting)
> 
> The first 5 would be easy, but the last two Marshal and Avery might need some calling cards if they never show up on site again... since they both require lv7 friendship.
> 
> Probably to no one's surprise I want Marshal.



To get them to level 7 it takes 4 rounds of requests. Which is pretty doable IMO. Plus I have SO MANY request cards, so I maxed them out on their first visits and was able to get the last bit when the returned. So it shouldn't be too hard, but the cards might be necessary.


----------



## cheri_j (Dec 22, 2017)

I too used request cards and calling cards to get all of the new campers to the levels that would allow them to be invited.  I had so many request and calling cards - why not?  Using the cards makes it worth the essence and $50 leaf bucks. 
Now it's just making the furniture.


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 22, 2017)

It would be nice to get all the goals but with all the real life stuff going on over the holidays I am not going to be able to put in the time and effort.  I have to say that I am so stoked that they keep adding new content to keep the game fresh!  I hope this trend continues.


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 22, 2017)

How are you on getting the new villagers? i currently only have bluebear

What is your favorite in the bunch? prob marshal or bluebear

Any furniture items you're really excited about? im so happy they added the alpine series!


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2017)

June is definitely my favorite of the bunch! She's so adorable and reminds me a little bit of Pekoe c:


----------



## Bcat (Dec 22, 2017)

I just got the last stretch goal today! I'm extremely lucky to have 5 villagers that i could invite but hadn't invited yet.

I love pretty much all the new furniture and the rustic amenities! My favorite of the new villagers is June. <3


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 22, 2017)

I have an historic weakness for all the sheep (except Pietro).


----------



## Whisboi (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm hype for the rustic essence and all associated items/amenities, and I legit invited Vesta to my camp as soon as I physically could bc she's my second sheep wife. This is a welcome update indeed.


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 22, 2017)

I’ve invited 5/7 new villagers. Marshal and Avery are left


----------



## Mink777 (Dec 23, 2017)

Extremely disappointing.

Where on earth is Walker?

Not like I will ever play this game again anyway.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 23, 2017)

Gruntilda said:


> I have an historic weakness for all the sheep (except Pietro).



Yes! I got Vesta as soon as possible because I adore her! As well as all the sheep, but her creepy "negative" color scheme is so neat I just had to have her. Almost cried when she was napping by my tree swing earlier today. <3


----------

